# I need a warp-less half sheet pan



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I see that Cook's Illustrated is one of the sponsors here, and I have been trying to find an "Essential Kitchen Equipment" item (Aug 2009 issue), the Lincoln Foodservice 13 gauge half size heavy duty sheet pan. I thought I found it at Amazon.com, but the thing warped so bad the first time I used it (375 degrees in a home electric oven, not a good thing when roasting off bacon). I used to have a half sheet pan from Williams-Sonoma, fabulous!! But it was starting to wear (the finish was starting to come off) and they have changed their design, that one warps too!! 

Maybe someone can give a home cook some suggestions where to find a heavy gauge half sheet pan that will not warp?


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

any restaurant supply place will have what you need at the fraction of the cost of W-S. don't know where you are in arizona, but there are quite a few choices in tuscon and phoenix, which even if a long drive from where you are, is usually worth it..you don't have to own a restaurant to buy at one, and once you are there, look around at all the other great stuff they have to offer...great saute pans, stock pots, utensils, little stuff too...just be careful to look at the sheet pans as there are different grades...also, most restaurant supply places have a website so you can surf a bit beforehand, or even buy online for that matter, but its fun to into the showroom/warehouse if you never have. if you are in the tuscon area i can give you the name of a few places...google is your friend as well...hope this helps a bit

joey


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Go on line  EDWARD DON>COM  Chicago Il.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

See if you can buy used ones. The older ones are much heavier then todays pans.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

as the gauge # increases, the thickness decreases..i usually get 13 gauge. don't get glazed(coated)...use parchment paper..half sheet pan size is 18x13, full is 18x26. there is also a quarter pan size, but what's the point of that one there should be no problem fitting the half sheet into a normal sized oven.....the supply store should be able to help you out with brand names...i use NSF generally.....as chefed advises look for a used one as they are heavier, which is better. go online and have a looksee around...you can contact them with any questions by email or calling their tollfree number...good luck!

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

funny thing, i had a nsf 18 gauge and it warped at 350 degrees...


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

vollrath is another brand to look at, but remember,the lower the gauge, the thicker the steel.... its the heavier gauge that makes the pan tougher, more durable...the heavier the gauge, the heavier the workload. the lighter the gauge, the lighter duty it's made for...so while an 18 gauge is fine for cookies and bicuits,and cooking quiches on, its not as durable, thick or tough as a 13 gauge..or a 12..that's all i know, i swear!

joey


----------



## granny smith (Jan 31, 2011)

You might laugh at this, but Walmart has some heavy duty aluminum sheet pans that don't warp. I've even broiled on them, and they stayed flat. The price is right, too, under $10 each.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh my Granny Smith, really?  Is there a "brand" name on it?  Shot, I was a Wal-Mart just this afternoon.  I am just desperate to find a good half sheet that is going to stay "flat" even at a higher temp in the oven.  I got the 17 x 12 inch cooling rack recommended by Cook's Illustrated and the Lincoln food service half sheet pan was a bust, so now I need a pan to go along with the rack.  If you have already tried this pan from Wal-Mart, I WANT ONE TOO!!


----------



## sweetie pie (Feb 18, 2011)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ok, so I go to the restaurant supply place , what do I want to look for? I mean, what brand, gauge, etc. I surley don't want to buy it, get home, put in the hot box and I hear this loud, POP, and there she blows!! Hot bacon fat is wicked man!! Also, is there a difference in sizing between commercial and retail stores products? Long ago, I seem to remember a friend going to some restaurant supply place and buying this half sheet and it didn't fit in her oven....


I've been that route already. You won't find the Lincoln Ware recommended by CI anymore. Vollrath took over that company. I ordered, what I was told was the Lincoln pan from 3 different vendors. One vendor swore Vollrath was a sister company and I would receive the Lincoln Ware. Well, I received the Vollrath and it was warped in the box! One of the vendors contacted Vollrath and was told they "ARE AWARE OF A WARPING PROBLEM". This was a few months ago so maybe it has been resolved.

I have the original Lincoln Ware pan and wanted another but cannot get it anymore


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I know, right !?   The same thing happened to us.

My generous husband got down my CI issue with all the good stuff listed and ordered EVERYTHING for Christmas for me.   Same thing, the pans were not the Lincoln brand, but they insisted they were the same company.   Fortunately we got a refund, so now I am on a quest.  

I had to make Sunday Brunch which included bacon this week in my really old, beautiful heavy quarter sheet pans, times two instead of just one half sheet.


----------



## sweetie pie (Feb 18, 2011)

If you find Lincoln Ware, please let me know. I only have 1 Lincoln Ware and there is NO comparison.  I have one of the Vollrath because the company let me keep the warped one. The more I use it, the more one of the ends reaches for the ceiling and doesn't touch the counter.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I use about thirty (30) NordicWare half sheets regularly and have NEVER had one warp!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Chef Peter McCracken,

Did you get your pans at a Restaurant Supply place?

What gauge are they?

And lastly, how hot have you used your pans at? (My home oven will get to 550 degrees, so just thinkin')


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Well Sweetie Pie,

I hope to get to the restauraunt supply store next week and take a look around, then my last resort will be to take suggestion given by chefedb and look for used pans.

I keep you up dated...


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

NordicWare was from COSTCO, but I have 20 or so from Smart & Final restaurant supply.

I've used them in both convection and conventional ovens to 425°F consistently and occasionally higher


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Chef Peter McCracken,

The pans from the restaurant supply are also NordicWare?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Chef Peter McCracken,
> 
> The pans from the restaurant supply are also NordicWare?


Not that I can see, they are "Made in the USA" but there is no label. BTW, they are slightly larger than the NordicWare, maybe 1/2" each way. Smart & Final does have a "store brand", Chef's Choice I believe, for a number of items of cookware.

Both have a "wire rim" which I'm certain minimizes warping.

BTW, the NordicWare (COSTCO) came with plastic snap-on lids, which I really find helpful.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks ChefPeteMcCracken!

Dang, and you know I just made my bi-monthly trek to Costco this past Sunday (it's not all that close to our house).


----------



## amans54 (May 6, 2011)

There is a wide range of pans available in the market and you want a warp less half sheet pan.You can make your move towards the shop or place where these items were sold or you can go at some restaurant places because some of the restaurants are having this facility so that you can buy.Well before going to purchase keep some of the aspects in mind that is of gauge,heavier gauge makes a pan durable , and also look out for the size , i think there are two sizes available so you can check the best one according to your requirement.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok, so let me make sure I have all this right.

I want a lower gauged half sheet pan (tray), maybe 12 or less, because that means it's heavier.

I want a wire rimmed pan for more stability.

If I can find it, I want Lincoln Foodservice.

If all else fails, look for used.

I say all of this because today is Friday and sometime this weekend, I am going to the Restaurant Supply store that is WAY FAR AWAY from my house.

Wish me luck everyone!!


----------



## amans54 (May 6, 2011)

Hey best of luck *kaneohegirlinaz*. As the weekend is over so i hope you purchased a pan of your choice.If u already purchased the pan so please tell me the gauge of that pan its heavier or lower.

I am interested too for purchasing the pan.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

you could call the restaurant supply place before driving there, and you can go online to their website and have a look see yourself....yes, please let us know how your experience was and what you ended up with.

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

WOW, totally forgot that it was Mother's Day... got a little busy and didn't make it this weekend...

I will keep 'ya posted...

BTW: Durangojo, I think that Durango is a really cool town, went there last fall...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok, went to the restaurant supply place, after having called first and asked specificly "do you have lincoln foodservice 13 gauge half sheet pan, and do you sell to the public?"  "Yes we do". 

This place was such a disappointment!  SO little inventory, when I ask the guy sitting behind the counter for help, he has no idea.  He takes me over to the only sheet pans they have (only 2), not Lincoln but Beacon.  So I ask, what gauge is this?  He doesn't know, he has to go look it up on his computer.  I tell him what I want, he says "Yeah, I can get that for you, a dozen right?" NO!  Just two please. 

I come home and get back on the computer to research again, then I find this forum and come to find out that Lincoln is NOT WARP-LESS!!

I am back to square one.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

So, my saga continues…

I was out today in town and stopped by this home furnishing shop that also carries some kitchen essentials.  Naturally, as I walk in the door I hear, “Can I help find something?”  I explain my quest to find a warp-less half sheet pan.  This nice woman guides me towards a well organized rack with beautiful pans galore.  She tells me that she has used this one, it’s made by Cuisinart.  I washed it by hand and dried it lovingly, but I don’t have a use for it right now, so I’ll need to wait to see if the claim of “warp resistant” is true.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

It's about an hour before supper time. I've started to put together dinner, composed of chicken Scaloppini ala Bolognese, roasted herb potatoes and greens. I started with the potatoes on my brand new half sheet pan from Cuisinart. The oven is set for 400 degrees, I put the tray into the hot box, I set the timer for 30 minutes, I start to prep the chicken and what do I hear? POP! I turn around and the dang thing is warped!! I cannot begin to express how deeply upset I am. It might seem so silly that I am going to all this trouble over a pan. You might be thinking to yourself, what's the big deal, it doesn't affect the quality of the product if your tray warps, but you know what? It does matter to me, I don't get as even of a say a roast on the potatoes, or the bacon fat en masse isn't going to spill. I am really frustrated!!

Can anyone out there please help a home cook find a specific pan that is not going to warp at a minimum of 400 degrees?



This goes back tomorrow


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

So my quest continues. Finally I was able to make it into town yesterday and return my last half sheet pan that didn't work out. They were very pleasant about the return, no third degree or anything. They did show me another brand that they carry, but it was so flimsy that I could twist it no problem, nope not for me, thanks though.

So I went to the Google search engine and tried a different approach. I found, of all things, Rachael Ray's store site and these bakers were touting this pan that was great for more than cookies. 

Baker's Half Sheet Pan with Storage Lid Natural Commercial Bakeware by Nordic Ware. I ordered it and it should arrive June the 10[sup]th[/sup]. 

I have my fingers crossed, Again!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh joy [dancing around the kitchen] I'm sooooo happy! [Queue Linus Van Pelt on his little piano]

My new half sheet pan came while we were at the Pool this afternoon, it's early!

I carefully freed by beauty from its box, as I had read from other forums that the packing was not great and arrived damaged in some cases.

[shrieking and more dancing] My husband says, "You have OCD! I never saw anyone obsess over a stupid pan".

Well…

We need to try this baby out, pronto.

On goes the hot box to 375°…

Tin foil goes down (I'm showing my age) to insure non-stickage…

Thick sliced bacon is next (clubhouse sandwiches for lunch of course)…

BEEP BEEP BEEP, the oven says it's ready…

Drum roll please…

In she goes, 5 minutes go by, 10, then 15…

Houston, we have arrived!!

No warp, no buckle, and no popping. As an added bonus, this model, #43103, comes with a ridged plastic cover for storage and transport of goods.

This sheet pan is rated up to 400°, so we will give it another test by roasting potatoes tonight for dinner (along side Scaloppini ala Bolognese) say maybe 425°.

So, the winner is, Baker's half sheet Natural Commercial Bakeware by NordicWare.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...So, the winner is, Baker's half sheet Natural Commercial Bakeware by NordicWare.


Yup, that's the one I posted about above...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

If you use a pan that is rolled around the outside edge wire it will not buckle


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

ok, so chef Pete McCracken, how hot have you gone with this NordicWare pan?  I didn't use the half sheet for my 'taters (used my old WS 1/4 sheet for 2 spuds) oh and by the way I didn't notice that I have cooked the same dish as I replied on this thread... really like this pan... will try Tomato Pie for Sunday Supper at maybe 450° .


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

... and you're right Panini, the "closed bead edge" with the galvanized steel reinforcement around the rims for added strength WORKS GREAT.  Unlike Williams-Sonoma for some reason... they're OUT!!!  That's a shame, 'cause I still have a store credit for the pan that I returned......... HMMMM.. maybe their margarita mix?  HA!!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ok, so chef Pete McCracken, how hot have you gone with this NordicWare pan?...


I've used them a lot in the 400°F-450°F range as well. I've never had a warping problem


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Glad it finally worked out for you. Nothing as satisfying as the successful conclusion of a quest.

So, maybe I've just been lucky? I have Vollrath half sheets, and Nordicware quarter sheets, and, at temps up to 500F, have never had one warp. None of mine came with snap-on lids, though. Sounds like a valuable feature.

A couple of comments regarding issues raised in this thread.

Rolled or wire edges certainly contribute to warplessness. Basically, they stiffen the pan and give it backbone. Gauge is important, yes. But I think the rolled edges are equally so.

Quarter sheets are probably the next best thing to useless in a commercial kitchen. But at home I find them incredibly useful, for all sorts of tasks. I use them as prep platters, cook in them, carry foods back and forth from the kitchen to the outside grill, drain fried foods on them (when fitted with a rack) etc. I've got a half dozen of them now, and will likely increase that number. They're also a whole lot less cumbersome to wash in a home sink than the larger models.

Despite what somebody said, full sheets will not fit in all home ovens. They'll work fine in a 36", but will not fit in a 30" stove. The latter being far more common, it's why half-sheets make the most sense.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_with the galvanized steel reinforcement around the rims _

"Galvanized?" Surely not?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

[h2]Naturals Baker's Half Sheet with Storage Lid[/h2]
Item Number: 43103

Make storage and transportation a snap with a lid that lets you take your baked goods anywhere.

Baking professionals know that the secret to evenly-baked and perfectly browned food is to cook with aluminum bakeware. Aluminum is widely known for its excellent heat conductivity and cooks more evenly and thoroughly than other metals. Turns out perfect results every time, whether you're making bars, brownies, or cookies. Features a galvanized steel reinforcement around the rim for added strength. Limited Lifetime Warranty.

This from Nordicware.com and the product description.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

PeteMcCracken said:


> I've used them a lot in the 400°F-450°F range as well. I've never had a warping problem


Fantastic Chef Pete McCracken!

I'm making Tomato Pie for Sunday Supper for my husband.

That bakes at 450⁰ I was afraid to try it without any input and wind up ruining a brand new pan.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

We have success!! Tomato Pie is perfect, so says husband.

And the pan didn't warp at 450, yeah!!! (I should work for America's Test Kitchen/CI)


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Another question if you please Chef PeteMcCracken?

I plan on making sticky buns for Brunch on Sunday in this new sheet pan; I was reading on other website chats that it has a fair amount of stickage. When your pans were new, did you have this problem?

As you can probably see, I used parchment on my second go around

(and how good does that pie look? It's _GONE_).

I was just thinking I should change this thread title to

EUREKA I FOUND THE WARP-LESS HALF SHEET PAN!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

do you guys want to go to the private chat kitchen/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

While I look up the term stickage.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I know you specifically requested Chef Pete. I was just reading up and the stickyness comes from the amount of sugar in the smear. You will probably want to use a collar. Just kidding

no reading, I'm sure he will guide you. oh no paper


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Panini's advice will be of far more value than mine when it comes to the "sweet side" /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif My experience is strictly with savory concoctions, oh, and the occasional tart or puff pastry.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

panini said:


> do you guys want to go to the private chat kitchen/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> While I look up the term stickage.


... stickage ... what? you never heard of stickage ... I hear Jerry Seinfeld for some reason in my ear.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif

LOL!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

but seriously, Panini, I think the idea of a collar is probably a really good idea.  As far as the bottom of the pan, should I just be safe and paper that too?  Or will the "sugar goo" assist in release?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

... and chefPeteMcCracken, if I didn't so thank you, I am amiss...

MAHALO NUI LOA!!! (many thanks) for your help and advice...


----------



## monroeweiss (Jun 9, 2011)

I have found that Commercial Grade pans may warp but it is typically short term.

They typically pop back into line when they cool.

Of course with time, they just don't pop back to the same degree and just have to be replaced.

I know they also make Stainless pans-Much heavier and Stainless is a Very poor conductor of heat, but they certainly do resist warping.

Guess it comes down to a trade-off-Rapid even heating but tends to temporairily warp in extreme heat, or no warping, but heavy, slow to heat and slow to cool.


----------



## monroeweiss (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes it is me again....Most Residential ovens are an overall width of 30"

The oven cavity itself is 20x20 (typically)

The usable space within that cavity is 18x18"

a 1/2 size sheet pan is 13x18"  (or you could just measure you oven interior and remove all doubt) 

I have purchased many commercial sheet pans over the years...

No comparison between residential and commercial.

Commercial will have a rolled edge which gives the pan more strength and reduces the short-term warp tendency.

I saw some On line last week for about $4.50 a piece.....I'll see if I can remember where I was...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't know what happen to by half sheet pan that I spent so much time searching for

and then I made my Christmas Turkey this year on this pan and put it to soak overnight and this is what happened to it, ARGH!!!



Could any one maybe shed some light as to why this would happen to this particular sheet pan?

I have been using this pan since only with parchment paper, no direct contact of food stuffs to this, whatever it is.

*Should I get rid of this pan?*

But, then I was in WalMart this morning and look what I found!!!



Oh Joy!! I was thinking that I was going to have to throw away my pan and have to go online again, the shipping charge wasn't bad, but I rather find things locally.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what I may have done to this pan?

Do I need to get rid of it?


----------



## sparkie (Feb 12, 2011)

I believe you mentioned before that this pan is aluminum. This pan will react with some food, mostly stuff that is more acidic. I wouldn't worry about it. It's got some character now, and should not pose a threat to yourself or the food. Although scientists are claiming that this type of reaction is safe to eat, it will bring some uninvited flavors and colors to the party. Continue with the parchment and you'll be fine... or continue your saga and find the perfect stainless sheet tray.


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

All of my aluminum pans eventually do that.  It is no big deal and it's not worth scrubbing to try and keep it shiny.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Eh, tanks eh braddahs!!


----------



## mikecable (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry....didn't read through the whole thread.  Lincoln was bought by Vollrath, so they're now one and the same.  Another possibility is USA pan, aluminized steel, about the same price as the Lincoln.  Either one will run you close to $30.  If that's too much, just get one with some weight to it, and look for a turned lip with a steel bead....will impede warping at a lower price.


----------



## mj3smiles (Jan 25, 2016)

I've been also searching for the perfect sheet pan. Thanks for all your research. I'm going to get the Nordic Ware one you like!


----------

